# Help! I replaced valve cover



## Joeyc (May 27, 2020)

I need some help please. My daughters car was idling rough so I replaced the valve cover gasket with the diaphragm built-in.
I also replaced the intake manifold because it did not have the PCV valve any longer.
When I originally replaced the valve cover the engine was blowing oil by the turbo and exhaust pipe and smokes like crazy!
I assumed the intake manifold would fix that issue but it did not. When I take the oil cap off or the dipstick out it sounds like a shake and bottle of soda being open lots of pressure!
Please help


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Did you use OEM brand parts?

Also, did you replace this line as well? Pipe Asm-Pcv (W/ Chrg Air Bypass Vlv - GM (25193343) | GM Parts Center


----------



## Joeyc (May 27, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Did you use OEM brand parts?
> 
> Also, did you replace this line as well? Pipe Asm-Pcv (W/ Chrg Air Bypass Vlv - GM (25193343) | GM Parts Center


Tested the line compared to a new one but the valve cover came from advance auto


----------



## Joeyc (May 27, 2020)

I tested the line as compared to a new one all tested fine. I got the valve cover from advance auto parts it is from China though


----------



## Joeyc (May 27, 2020)

Before this all happened I did get the oil changed and it happened right after the oil change. Is it at all possible they may have put a wrong oil filter in?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*

How-To: Charge pipe clean - up.


----------



## Joeyc (May 27, 2020)

Is this part of the turbo?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Joeyc said:


> Is this part of the turbo?


I included the charge pipe tutorial as many have had a large amount of oil in there after having the PCV issue. There is a second PCV valve at the turbo as well.


----------



## Joeyc (May 27, 2020)

Thanks!
Maybe a bad turbo or head gasket?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Joeyc said:


> Thanks!
> Maybe a bad turbo or head gasket?


Not likely the turbo. Any codes you can post?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Sounds like the valve cover is defective or improper installation. The built in diaphragm in the cover is meant to regulate the pressure... for example, under normal operation, the crankcase is under a low vacuum... a couple psi, but the manifold pressure will be much higher. Can also be a stuck open check valve In the corrugated hose to the turbo or a stuck closed check valve in the intake manifold.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

When you pull the dipstick out... is it sucking in air or pushing air out?


----------



## Joeyc (May 27, 2020)

Thanks everyone!
The air is pushing out when dipstick is removed.

I will check the codes tonight.
Just replaced the intake manifold and put the old valve cover back on.
Less smoke but still smoking.
Air is able to escape via the valve cover now. Hissing sound.
Going to replace the valve cover again.
Maybe it was defective,


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Joeyc said:


> Thanks everyone!
> The air is pushing out when dipstick is removed.
> 
> I will check the codes tonight.
> ...


Run a boost leak test. They are cheap to make if you have a compressor. Any vacuum leak is going to give you issues, especially the seals/gaskets on the crank and make your pcv system cause issues


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Joeyc said:


> Thanks everyone!
> The air is pushing out when dipstick is removed.
> 
> I will check the codes tonight.
> ...


Yup, too much pressure... pcv system can't handle the flow and oil is being carried away with the pressure


----------



## Joeyc (May 27, 2020)

OK I drove the car last night. A lot less smoke hardly any at all it appears now the air is sucking in through the defective valve cover and the oil dipstick I did noticed by the timing chain it appears to be a clicking noise every now and then I wonder if it slipped or skipped into a tooth. When I started the car the codeCodes were P0171 confirmed and P1101 pending.
When I return from my drive I checked them again and they were P0300 and P1101 if that helps diagnose.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Joeyc said:


> OK I drove the car last night. A lot less smoke hardly any at all it appears now the air is sucking in through the defective valve cover and the oil dipstick I did noticed by the timing chain it appears to be a clicking noise every now and then I wonder if it slipped or skipped into a tooth. When I started the car the codeCodes were P0171 confirmed and P1101 pending.
> When I return from my drive I checked them again and they were P0300 and P1101 if that helps diagnose.


It's because of your defective valve cover... air is suppose to be sucking in the oil dipstick, but not the diaphragm. Unmetered air is being sucked in your PCV system into your intake manifold and causing misfires.. probably running lean.

Car doesn't know it has a vacuum leak.. it just thinks your maf is hitting the pipe again and giving bad readings lol


----------



## Joeyc (May 27, 2020)

Ok going to put a new valve cover on again and see what happens.
Thx Shroome


----------



## Joeyc (May 27, 2020)

Shroomie
BINGO! I replaced the valve cover with another new one.
After originate replacing the cover then the intake manifold I checked out various component and drove myself nuts.
It appears the original valve cover I replaced was defective!

Replaced with another and viola!

MANY THANKS TO ALL THAT HELPED AND THIS FOURM!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yep that’s why I asked if you used OEM parts. Glad you got it fixed.


----------

